# Did you know there are four types of Havanese?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Just came across a very interesting article, and wanted to share this with you all. When I was looking out for a havanese puppy I visited a few different breeders, and it did look like different breeders had very different havanese types. At the time I didn't know very much about the breed, and I never had met a hava in person (most people in the Netherlands have never heard of hava's, and I almost never see one on streets). Some breeders had hava's I really liked, others absolutely not, to be honest. I found this to be really strange and thought it was me lol. This article explains everything!

http://www.havanasilkdog.org/thearizonaconundrum.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Sena, most people here are aware of this.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL. Then it could be helpful to some newbies researching the breed right now .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sena, You have a very pretty name. In Holland you have a Maiden Effort and Mucho Bravo, these are very elite kennels in the Havanese world along with Pillow Talk in Germany. My Nephew has a Maiden Effort dog, of course here in America we have many kennels some really wonderful some ok, and then the rest. But Holland is small and has several great kennels. You are right about Havanese looking soooo different my girl and boy look different in the nose and hair, everything else is the same only in my boy he is supper sized (very American) and my girl is very petite (very European, hehehe). I really love the red colors of the Havanese in Europe.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

This was a very interesting read. Thanks for posting


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thnx .

I have met quite a few of Mucho Bravo dogs on havanese walks the Havanese club organizes twice a year. A friend of mine has one sweet Mucho Bravo boy. I must however say that I prefer petite hava's like my Fedja is (11 lbs, and 10" and that for a boy!). He is on a small side for a male hava even being European lol. All MB dogs i have seen looked sturdy and heavy boned. They are nice dogs with good personalities, just not my type.
Maiden Effort is not recognized kennel with a Havanese Club Netherland. I don't know why.
Here one kennel that I think has the most beautiful hava's in the country 
http://www.buenos-amigos.nl/nieuw/teven.html
I'm in love with Diddl :biggrin1:.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

evaofnc said:


> This was a very interesting read. Thanks for posting


You're very welcome .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The Buenos-amigos dogs are beautiful. One of their first champs was from A Maiden Effort, bred by Anja Van Haarlem. My girl is on the small side too, she weighs just under 9 pds my boy weighs 17.5, I agree the kennel can really make a difference in size. My Nephew keeps telling me I need to get a dog from Europe. I keep telling him we have many good ones her too. He is Biased.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for sharing- Guess Havana's name wasn't original either lol


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh an she looks like the costa rican- I am going to TRY to get soaped photos now that she is filling in more


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And when you do, please post them! Love to see your Havana soaped :bounce:.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Thnx .
> 
> I have met quite a few of Mucho Bravo dogs on havanese walks the Havanese club organizes twice a year. A friend of mine has one sweet Mucho Bravo boy. I must however say that I prefer petite hava's like my Fedja is (11 lbs, and 10" and that for a boy!). He is on a small side for a male hava even being European lol. All MB dogs i have seen looked sturdy and heavy boned. They are nice dogs with good personalities, just not my type.
> Maiden Effort is not recognized kennel with a Havanese Club Netherland. I don't know why.
> ...


 That was a interesting read I was not aware of the health issues being linked to dogs from Arizona I am going to research Zoeys background I thought she was half Hungarian and half US but I found out she is only 1/4 Hungarian I think .
I'm in love with Lotje and Diddi


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our two pups are very different, even though they have the same Dad, different Mums.Dizzie's face is more like the silkies,and so is his coat,he has the almond shaped eyes, and longer nose.Nellie has a rounder head and eyes, and is slightly broader in the body, where as Dizzie is longer and leaner.Nellie's coat is fuzzier, but then she is still very young and hasn't finished blowing her coat yet.In Britain there are very few breeders,probably only about 5 reputable ones.All this is very interesting.I totally love both of my dogs and I like the fact they are so different,even though they are very similar in coat colour.Here is a rather fuzzy pic of them together, but it show how different they are.


----------



## topaz (Aug 9, 2011)

Do the four types differ in temperament? I could not link to the article - I got an error. Are many havanese today a blend of the four types?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Sena, most people here are aware of this.


 ound: Or should we say, here we go again. :brick:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> Just came across a very interesting article, and wanted to share this with you all. When I was looking out for a havanese puppy I visited a few different breeders, and it did look like different breeders had very different havanese types. At the time I didn't know very much about the breed, and I never had met a hava in person (most people in the Netherlands have never heard of hava's, and I almost never see one on streets). Some breeders had hava's I really liked, others absolutely not, to be honest. I found this to be really strange and thought it was me lol. This article explains everything!
> 
> http://www.havanasilkdog.org/thearizonaconundrum.html


I could not get the link to work either..would love to have a red Havanese one day. I know you are not supposed to "want a color"...but...


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

irnfit said:


> ound: Or should we say, here we go again. :brick:


Yes... there are widely differing (and emotionally, politically, etc charged) opinions on this. If you're really interested, a lot has been said here and on the internet in general.

This is one web page that represents one opinion. No matter what the discussion topic is, that will never give you a complete picture. 

Many hold this opinion; many do not. Either way, I recommend more reading and research so you can draw your own conclusion, whatever that conclusion may be!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I could not get the link to work either..would love to have a red Havanese one day. I know you are not supposed to "want a color"...but...


I wouldn't PICK a dog based on color, but if I just HAPPENED to find a dog who fit my requirements in every other way and HAPPENED to be a nice, deep red, I'd be in heaven!:biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

couldn't open the link :frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> I wouldn't PICK a dog based on color, but if I just HAPPENED to find a dog who fit my requirements in every other way and HAPPENED to be a nice, deep red, I'd be in heaven!:biggrin1:


LOL...me too. We may have to travel to Germany Karen when we are ready for another puppy. I Want A Puppies (IWAP) but I lust after pillowtalk reds!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> LOL...me too. We may have to travel to Germany Karen when we are ready for another puppy. I Want A Puppies (IWAP) but I lust after pillowtalk reds!!


Sounds like a deal!:biggrin1: when I was speaking in Germany last year, there was a canine section of the same big convention, and there was a Havanese booth... With a couple of gorgeous red Havs. The people didn't speak English, so I couldn't really talk to them, beyond getting across the idea that I had a Hav too, and loved them..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Narwyn said:


> Yes... there are widely differing (and emotionally, politically, etc charged) opinions on this. If you're really interested, a lot has been said here and on the internet in general.
> 
> This is one web page that represents one opinion. No matter what the discussion topic is, that will never give you a complete picture.
> 
> Many hold this opinion; many do not. Either way, I recommend more reading and research so you can draw your own conclusion, whatever that conclusion may be!


Well, 50 pages later I am still wanting to read more of the posts. Greg was great to stick in there and answer questions. Most interesting, I had never heard the Arizona conundrum and it is fascinating 
I think many don't know the background...thank goodness all the threads are saved..great information.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Sounds like a deal!:biggrin1: when I was speaking in Germany last year, there was a canine section of the same big convention, and there was a Havanese booth... With a couple of gorgeous red Havs. The people didn't speak English, so I couldn't really talk to them, beyond getting across the idea that I had a Hav too, and loved them..


Where is Pillow Talk, what part of Germany? I love the reds.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Marlow, Germany according to the breeder's facebook page.

Its crazy how many colors are popping up out of the woodwork since we got our first Hav in 1996. Chocolates were actually back then. Seems in just the past 2 years there have been a lot of reds popping up in the US & Canada. I hope to breed to a red somewhere down the line..

Some breeders that have Pillowtalks reds:
Marcosa
Nirvana
TLC
Skyline


----------

